# Perfect weather for some free oysters!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, looks like we finally have some nice weather for oysters at Gilligan's!

The last post I made had some comments about not being able to identify PFF people. I don't really have a solution other than look for the crowd of people that are having the most fun and don't look like tourists. Here are some photos of a few regulars. If you see any of these folks come say hi! We all met each other out there at some point.


*Location- Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool side, **at the Hampton Inn, Pensacola Beach.*

*The bar gives PFF'ers and locals $1 off drinks.**They start shucking about 4:00 pm and shuck till they are out of oysters. Somewhere about 7:30 or so. 

**PFF'ers show up between 5:30- 7 pm, as most of us have jobs and work. 

**But you are invited to attend earlier if you want. This is open to all.*


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Looks fun but I can't eat Oysters lol :tongue_smilie:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Reel Sick said:


> I can't eat Oysters lol :tongue_smilie:


Many do not either, but they still come to socialize.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom Tom Tom Tom Tom....we need to talk about your outfits.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Tom Tom Tom Tom Tom....we need to talk about your outfits.


He needs to let Jason help him out with that !


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Well heck, I saw all those people when I stopped by last year. I was looking for people wearing Costas, Sperry's , Columbia fishing shirts and Boonie hats and carrying a Yeti cooler.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Tom Tom Tom Tom Tom....we need to talk about your outfits.


Which one?? 
Heck I love the button down. 

And my "Pink Pensacola Beach Tank" is awesome to wear!! I get nothing but complements every place I go wearing it. This image is of a scallop trip to Port Saint Joe.

It even got me in the Ladies Restroom, by mistake of course.

And you can see that it matches Diva Diver Rene


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Aqua Huntress I wouldn't mind getting some info on this. Maybe throwing a few pounds of shrimp in the mix so people can enjoy as well. Give me a call 850.516.4238


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PaulandBethB said:


> Aqua Huntress I wouldn't mind getting some info on this. Maybe throwing a few pounds of shrimp in the mix so people can enjoy as well. Give me a call 850.516.4238


Aqua Huntress is out of pocket until next week. She left town this morning.


----------

